# Chuck Norris Witze



## dadidum (25 Aug. 2006)

also als ich die witze das erste mal gehört hab, lag ich aufem boden vor lachen...

1) Chuck Norris schkläft immer mit Licht. Nicht weil Chuck Norris angst vor der Dunkelheit hat, sonder die Dunkelheit vor Chuck Norris.

2)Wenn Chuck Norris ins Wasser geht wird er nicht nass. Das Wasser wird Chuck Norris.

3)Chuck Norris liest keine Bücher: Er starrt sie so lange an, bis sie ihm freiwillig sagen was er wissen will.

4)Chuck Norris war schon auf dem Mars, deshalb findet man dort auch kein Leben mehr.

5)Chuck Norris braucht ein Stuntdouble - bei den Heul-Szenen.

6)Chuck Norris kocht 1-Minuten-Reis in 30 Sekunden.

7)Chuck Norris Schwanz ist so groß, das dieser seinen eigenen Schwanz hat - und der ist immer noch viel größer als deiner.

8)Chuck Norris benutzt Tabasco-Sauce als Augentropfen. 

9)Wenn Chuck Norris mit einem Mann schläft, liegt das nicht daran das er Schwul ist, sondern daran das ihm die Frauen ausgegangen sind. 

10)Es gibt kein Kinn hinter Chuck Norris’ Bart, nur NOCH eine Faust. 

11)Es wurde mal behauptet, das Chuck Norris einen Kampf gegen einen Piraten verloren hätte. Das ist natürlich eine Lüge die Chuck Norris selbst in die Welt gesetzt hat um noch mehr Piraten anzulocken und sie mit seinem Roundhouse-Kick zu besiegen!

12)Wenn du Chuck Norris fragst wie spät es ist, sagt er immer: „Noch 2 Sekunden…“ Wenn du dann fragst: „Noch 2 Sekunden bis was?“ Verpasst er dir einen Roundhouse-Kick in die Fresse! 

13)Chuck Norris fliegt nicht auf einem Fliegendem Teppich, der Fliegende Teppisch fliegt auf Chuck Norris.

14)Chuck Norris macht keine Liegestütze....Er verschiebt das Universum auf und ab.

15)Chuck Norris putzt seine Zähne mit Stacheldraht.



so, das wärs erstmal von mir.... muhaahaa...^^
Besser kommen die witze allerdings wenn sie dir jemadn so ganz unvermittelt erzählt!!!


----------



## Muli (25 Aug. 2006)

Also ich finde die fast alle auch gelesen ganz amüsant! Vielen Dank für dieses Lacherli am frühen Abend!


----------



## Blinder Io (26 Aug. 2006)

Wer sämtliche Chuck-Norris-Facts komplett lesen möchte, hier die offizielle Chuck-Norris-Facts-Homepage

Ansonsten verweise ich auf meine Signatur


----------



## AHAB (20 Juni 2007)

*Chuck Norris - Witze Sammlung*

Ok wieviele Regeln des Meisters bekommen wir zusammen??

Hier ein Anhalt
Chuck Norris...

...ist so hart wenn ein buch vor ihm liegt brauch er es nicht zu lesen,das buch erzählt ihm was drin steht
....hat keine türen in seinem haus, nur wände durch die er läuft
....verstopft das Klo......beim pissen
....kann mit einer Lupe feuer machen.....nachts
....hat bis unendlich gezählt .... 2 mal
...kocht 5 Minuten terine in 3 Minuten!


----------



## Muli (24 Juni 2007)

1) Chuck Norris schkläft immer mit Licht. Nicht weil Chuck Norris angst vor der Dunkelheit hat, sonder die Dunkelheit vor Chuck Norris.

2)Wenn Chuck Norris ins Wasser geht wird er nicht nass. Das Wasser wird Chuck Norris.

3)Chuck Norris liest keine Bücher: Er starrt sie so lange an, bis sie ihm freiwillig sagen was er wissen will.

4)Chuck Norris war schon auf dem Mars, deshalb findet man dort auch kein Leben mehr.

5)Chuck Norris braucht ein Stuntdouble - bei den Heul-Szenen.

6)Chuck Norris kocht 1-Minuten-Reis in 30 Sekunden.

7)Chuck Norris Schwanz ist so groß, das dieser seinen eigenen Schwanz hat - und der ist immer noch viel größer als deiner.

8)Chuck Norris benutzt Tabasco-Sauce als Augentropfen.

9)Wenn Chuck Norris mit einem Mann schläft, liegt das nicht daran das er Schwul ist, sondern daran das ihm die Frauen ausgegangen sind.

10)Es gibt kein Kinn hinter Chuck Norris’ Bart, nur NOCH eine Faust.

11)Es wurde mal behauptet, das Chuck Norris einen Kampf gegen einen Piraten verloren hätte. Das ist natürlich eine Lüge die Chuck Norris selbst in die Welt gesetzt hat um noch mehr Piraten anzulocken und sie mit seinem Roundhouse-Kick zu besiegen!

12)Wenn du Chuck Norris fragst wie spät es ist, sagt er immer: „Noch 2 Sekunden…“ Wenn du dann fragst: „Noch 2 Sekunden bis was?“ Verpasst er dir einen Roundhouse-Kick in die Fresse!

13)Chuck Norris fliegt nicht auf einem Fliegendem Teppich, der Fliegende Teppisch fliegt auf Chuck Norris.

14)Chuck Norris macht keine Liegestütze....Er verschiebt das Universum auf und ab.

15)Chuck Norris putzt seine Zähne mit Stacheldraht.



Quelle: http://www.celebboard.net/funstuff/t-chuck-norris-witze-7181.html

Falls ihr noch welche habt, dann könnt Ihr die gerne in diesem Thema ergänzen


----------



## Enforcer (24 Juni 2007)

Ein RoundhouseKick von Chuck Norris erzeugt genug Energie um die ganze 
USA 3Jahre mit Strom zu versorgen


----------



## Muli (24 Juni 2007)

Chuck Norris ist sein Knoppers schon um 9 !


----------



## TafKing (17 Juli 2007)

Was geschieht wenn Chuck Norris zum Burger-King geht und ein Big-Mac bestellt????
Er bekommt ihn!!


----------



## sascha (30 Okt. 2007)

Chuck Norris wird Fußball Weltmeister 2010.
Chuck Norris hat jeden Tag Geburtstag.
Chuck Norris besitzt die wirklich "längste Praline der Welt"


----------



## Fuchs374 (10 Dez. 2007)

Chuck Norris bekommt bei Praktiker 20 % auf alles. Auch auf Tiernahrung
Chuck Norris ist vor 10 Jahren gestorben. Der TOD hatte bis jetzt nur noch nicht den Mut es ihm zu sagen
Gott sprach: Es werde Licht! Chuck Norris antwortete: Sag bitte!!!
Chuck Norris kann Zwiebeln zum Weinen bringen
Es gibt keine Evolutionstheorie, sondern nur eine Liste von Kreaturen denen Chuck Norris erlaubt zu leben.
Chuck Norris kann durch Null teilen!


----------



## Muli (8 Dez. 2008)

Hier nochmal ein leckeres Update .. und das zum Anhören!


----------



## sharky 12 (30 Dez. 2008)

*Chuck Norris-Karten spiel*




 

 
​


----------



## maierchen (31 Dez. 2008)




----------

